# Is someone messin' with me?



## NdNoviceHlp (Jan 20, 2018)

This is the third time this has happened to me. I get a warning message that this site (Mr Excel.com) is not secure and my browser will not let me access it. I give it some time, days even when it initially happened, same result. I trial different browsers with the same result. I can access every other site on the internet. I run my system mechanic and spyware programs and still no access. I trial all my other pc's in the house with the same result...the site is not secure. I go to my friend's house and there's nothing wrong with the site, I can access the site as per usual. I live in the country and have a wireless internet provider with a dish on my roof. I unplug my ISP modem and plug it back in and surprise, I can again access this site as per usual. Is this some kind of spyware? Why is the only fix to physically disconnect from the internet? Why only this site that I frequent? If I was drawn to paranoia, I would suggest that someone somehow related to this site has had enough of my inane postings and has resolved to put an end to them  Anyways, I thought I would post this vexing situation and see if anyone has any insights. Dave


----------



## mole999 (Jan 20, 2018)

what you haven't said is what browser and antivirus software you are using. I'm guessing there will be an option in your software to add the site to a white list, and you enter via a clean link and not from a hosted link somewhere


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Jan 20, 2018)

I've tried the MS internet explorer, MS edge and Mozilla browsers. The Malwarebytes, Adaware and System mechanic don't do anything for me. The pc I'm using now has Windows 10. The others (5), have various OS. Again, when this happens all pc's in my home are affected at the same time? I truly appreciate your assistance, I'm getting tired of manually unplugging my modem. Dave


----------



## mole999 (Jan 20, 2018)

so five PCs, sounds like a wifi router issue if all affected similarly. 

Not because of problems, but I ditched all the antivirus in favour of just using the windows defender from MS, reducing software conflicts


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Jan 20, 2018)

The windows defender is what is currently in use. If it the wifi router, why only this site? Again, thanks for your help. I'll rule U out of my possible list of suspects  Dave


----------



## mole999 (Jan 20, 2018)

A while back MrExcel upgraded from http to https for enhanced protection


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 22, 2018)

We had not gotten any similar reports (and we have thousands of users), so my guess is that it is probably something on your side.


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks Joe4 for your reply and that information. I agree with your assessment. I didn't mean to innuendo that somehow this site is responsible. I thought that I would just put this out there for you folks with a lot more expertise than myself in case there was something obvious or obscure that I was missing. Dave.


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 22, 2018)

No worries.

Wit the number of users on this site, usually if there is a problem, we get LOTS of reports about it!


----------

